# Aurora Plastics Corporation - New ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I dunno if this is Old News or New !?
I know this isn't about Slot Cars today, but it's a part of Yesterdays History reborn....

http://www.auroraplasticscorp.com/


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think they've been around a while


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the legacy rode on the back of slot cars. the modeling side was huge, but not as big as the slots were.
so, how come no slots?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> the legacy rode on the back of slot cars. the modeling side was huge, but not as big as the slots were.
> so, how come no slots?


Well Al, my guess is, it's alot easier to just repop plastic kits from old molds that may have survived. Instead of acquire new molds for slot bodies and chassis, and locate and deal with Chinese manufactures to produce Arms, and all the related chassis bits, which are NEEDED to produced a simple but actually very complicated little slotcar. After-all we've seen the 21st Century Model Motoring rise and fall, and seen how many problems that DASH is going through.
So I'm guessing that simple injection molded plastic KITS is the easiest way to begin ?


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if they only own rights to part of the Aurora line? My modern Tomy track says Aurora on the bottom with Tomy in small letters underneath it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ben, I believe Tomy bought out Aurora in the early 1980's. But besides the name, and maybe general Copyrights, I dunno if they got any of the original Aurora Slot Car molds, since they never seemed to repop anything. Although I wasn't paying attention to what Tomy Slots were like in those transition years - before they chose to go down the path they've stayed on ever since.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

If you go into the modeling forum, there are some extensive threads about this reformed Aurora and all the information about it. A really informative and entertaining thread that involves one modeler that was working for them and what he found out. I'll try to find it later if I can. The thread is probably a couple of years or so old, but really worth the read.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I looked up a few of the old threads. These are in The Modeling Forum. You might try "Very Interesting Email From Aurora", "A-Corp (Aurora) Warehouse Pics As Promised", " The Return of Aurora--My Visit There" ( 12-17-2007 ), and "A-Corp Update" ( 5-20-2008 ). These are very interesting reading.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I did look up the treads on the modeling forum and here's the last one started:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219828&page=4

Not much more to say, other than to say "you have been warned - stay away" as I too experianced some of what is mentioned in that opening post years ago when they said they were going to do slot cars.

Joe


----------

